# Dewalt 625 Guide bush dilemma



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

My new DW625 does not directly hold my 30mm round guide bushes. Do people use a sub base to hold them, or the DE625T10 adapter?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Many use the type below with the adapter ....
Amazon.com: Freud FT2020 Template Guide Kit: Home Improvement
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

===============


Mike Wingate said:


> My new DW625 does not directly hold my 30mm round guide bushes. Do people use a sub base to hold them, or the DE625T10 adapter?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Or this from Rousseau. The removable center ring is a nice feature.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a subase for my Elu Mof177. It fits the Dewalt, so I will probably use that. I saw the DE625T10 on Ebay, I love accessories, but enough is enough, or is that a James Bond film.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Many use the type below with the adapter ....
> Amazon.com: Freud FT2020 Template Guide Kit: Home Improvement
> ...


I picked up a set similar to the HF set from Amazon UK recently. Wall thickness varied as did projection but ODs were OK and they are certainly very cheap.
Are the Freud FT1100 Template Guide Adaptor Plates relevant to DW625s ? In other words, would they fit a DW625 enabling use of the HF type guide bushes?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

*To avoid confusion these guide bushings from HF are "PC style".*


----------



## FatFreddysCat (Apr 5, 2009)

I find that the "tricorn" plate deWalt supplies as an accessory is prone to moving a bit. I'd recommend splurging on a Trend GB/5 sub base if you can afford to lose a bit of cut depth as this can be quickly and accurately centred. It also gives you an bigger base making the DW625 a bit less tippy


----------

